# Where To Find Speer Gold Dot 50rd Boxes



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been paying around $17-$20 or so for the 20rd boxes. Today I was reading on another forum that the 50rd boxes are the same ammo, and around the same price. Ever since I've been looking but can't find a place online with 50rd boxes close to that price. Best I can find is $27 for 9mm, and $37 for .380 in the 50rd boxes. 

Anyone know of a good place??


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

$24.95 for 9MM in P or +P; 124 or 147 at Ammo-to-Go is the best price I've found:

http://ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php?cPath=23_61_119&sort=2a&filter_id=24

Might want to buy a few as long as you are paying shipping, which I thought was reasonable. $10 for 4 boxes from TX to CA.

Hope this helps.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Wyatt!

That is the best I've seen.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad I could help. My transaction with ATG went very smooth, arrived on schedule via UPS. I would, and will, order from them again.

I bought four boxes since I was switching to this ammo for HD, so I wanted to have enough to shoot some to get acclimated.


----------



## PineyWoods (Apr 3, 2008)

Go to http://www.gunbroker.com/ and do a search on "Speer Gold Dot".


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

'Been reloading 9mm tonight. Prepped cases for 100. Just got 100 rds. of Speer GDHP for $10.50. I should get out for less than $15.00 for 100 (using once fired cases). May be time to take up a new hobby. :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

PineyWoods said:


> Go to http://www.gunbroker.com/ and do a search on "Speer Gold Dot".


Wow...I'm always on gunbroker looking for deals but actually never thought to look there for ammunition. There seems to be some great deals on there for Speer Gold Dot +p 9mm ammunition. DUH to me :buttkick:

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------

